# Forum header



## night crawler (Apr 14, 2021)

I am impressed with the new header on the site looks much better that the old one. Well done on who ever came up with it


----------



## HistoryBuff (Apr 14, 2021)

If you look on the far right of the art work. Derelict's very own J_a_t_33 made an offer of the new header and it was just too good to pass up.

Thanks again so much Jay.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 14, 2021)

Well it is far superior to the old one


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks guys! Very happy to help


----------



## night crawler (Apr 14, 2021)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Thanks guys! Very happy to help


Well you have to support a local


----------

